# Vintage metal slingshots



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Evryone
Can you help us out ?
We have been on USA Ebay and seen 2 Cast metal sling shots.
One As a ref to Detroit Michigan - Was this a Vintage model? and How good was it?
The other one as a bit more info ref -Tinker Killdeer slingshot again was this a vintage model?
and again was it good to shoot.If the feed back is all ok we may bid for them . So all good and bad info will help
all the best
and HAPPY HUNTING
Peter @ hogancastings UK


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

One is a Milligan Special the other a Killdeer to my knowledge both are excellent slingshots and were way ahead of there time you can find more info on both on this page..
http://www.slingshot...1_2/vintage.htm
and more about the Milligan here...
http://blog.modernme...e-giant-killer/
http://www.profitfrog.com/profitable-hobbies-articles/metal-slingshots.htm
and more on Carl Tinker the inventor of the killdeer here

And I now have been outbid on both


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

why not casting a modern slingshot? this vintage slingshot may be good but there is a development in slingshots also.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Harpersgrace
Thankyou so much for the fast responce.
Do you think they will sell as V good reproductions.
If so then i will bid to get them.
ALL THE BEST
AND KEEP HUNTING
Peter @ hogancastings uk


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I can only speak for myself, if I couldn't get a original I would love to have a reproduction...but then I'm a sucker for vintage forks.
I'm sure there are a lot of purists that would disagree with me...but I think it would be a shame for these early designs to be lost..


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi baumstamm
We do cast a lot of modern catapults /slingshots we have some on the gallery to take a look at.
But we would also like to do a Vintage range that will apeal to the US Market.
ALL THE BEST
AND KEEP HUNTING
Peter @hogancastings UK


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> why not casting a modern slingshot? this vintage slingshot may be good but there is a development in slingshots also.


You're right there are great modern forks, but that doesn't make them better than great vintage fork designs, these slingshot were designed and used at the height of slingshot popularity here in the US. They were designed and used by shooters, yes the style may be different than today's slingshots but that doesn't make them inferior, and it would be a crime for these early forks to be forgotten or brushed under the rug just because they are old.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a modified Hodge That would make a great shooter. It could even have the forks shortened some more. The cross bars make for a great over the top shooter. I put a foam grip on this one. I have a pattern that I khink would be even better than this one and would be glad to furnish a sketch. It would take a lot less aluminum. -- Tex


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi TEX Shooter
I Think we need to talk shop We can cast your slingshot all i need is a sample? can you post to me?
With regards to Harpersgrace last post We also think that it would be a good to develop a repo of these fantastic vintage slingshots.
The age is not important to us just that they were V goog slingshots







and thankyou for the links they have been very helpfull.
ALLTHE BEST
AND KEEP HUNTING
Peter @hogancastings UK


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

The "NICHOLS CAP GUN COMPANY" also made a slingshot called 'THE SUPER SLINGSHOT"


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi baumstamm
> We do cast a lot of modern catapults /slingshots we have some on the gallery to take a look at.


where can i see the gallery?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi baumstamm

Forum tool bar end right gallery

hope you like what you see

all the best

and KEEP HUNTING

Peter @ hogancastings UK


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Marbles said:


> The "NICHOLS CAP GUN COMPANY" also made a slingshot called 'THE SUPER SLINGSHOT"


Hi Marble
Do you have eny pictures of the super slingshot or better still do you own one?
all the best
and keep hunting
[email protected] hogancastings UK


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

IF YOU GO TO THAT WEB AND SEARCH YOU WILL FIND IT.On the left side with all the PISTOLS click on the one that says HISTORY!!!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

YOU MUST BE OLD ENOUGH TO REMEMBER WHEN BOYS WERE ALLOWED TO PLAY WITH CAP GUNS !IN THE SIXTIES THEY CUT A GUYS BALLS OFF AND WANTED THEM TO PLAY WITH DOLLS.HENSE TODAYS SO CALLED MAN!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Marbles

Had a look ? not to much info on what it was made from but look nice.

was looking on all sorts of web and forums for info and there is a Patent world wide on a slingshot that holds ammo in the Handel
cant remember were i saw it but will try to find it again could be its invalid if date of publication is after the first super sling shot was made?
do you no if they had a patent on it?
all the best and keep hunting
[email protected] hogancastings UK


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> why not casting a modern slingshot? this vintage slingshot may be good but there is a development in slingshots also.


You're right there are great modern forks, but that doesn't make them better than great vintage fork designs, these slingshot were designed and used at the height of slingshot popularity here in the US. They were designed and used by shooters, yes the style may be different than today's slingshots but that doesn't make them inferior, and it would be a crime for these early forks to be forgotten or brushed under the rug just because they are old.
[/quote]

harpersgrace, i think u are totaly right! what i mean is a slingshot maybe like tex modified hodge, but with lower and wider prongs.
there are not much metal casted slingshots with wide forks on the marked, most are milbro clones, i love them, and i have a smal but fine collection from, but 4 shooting, i would like a wider fork like the hodge. the hodge would also alow me to shoot in my prefered hammer grip. this was the kind of catty i would like, but al others i like them too!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with Harp, Vintage forks rock and I'm also a sucker for them! That Nichols Cap Gun Slingshot is a rare bird. I saw one a few years ago go for over $200 on e-bay. It had the box and all. Yes I did bid on it but it went a little too high for me. It is also a mostly heavy plastic frame I believe.Cool thing your doing with the reproductions Peter-good luck! Flatband


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Everone
Just to let you no we won the 2 vintage slingshots on Ebay
1 is a Milligan and the other is a Killdeer delivery from USA will take
aprox 14 days so will let you all know when they arive.
we just hope they arive in one pice.We will then decide on our next step
to repo,ing them with help from flat band .
all the best
and KEEP HUNTING
[email protected]


----------

